# HCG Blood test centres in London



## Big hat (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi ladies,

My clinic (in Europe) say that I should have my beta HCG blood test done, as this is the most accurate way of telling if bfn or bfp.  My GP's surgery say we don't do it in this country, and that I should just do a pos, and if positive, go and see them.

As I'm having some concerns with my symptoms, I have been testing early and it is showing bfn.  I've asked my clinic to start looking at my next cycle but they say to get the Beta HCG blood test done.  Does anyone know anywhere in London where I can get it done please?  NHS hospitals will only do them in their drop-ins with a GP referral grr.

regards

Curlyone


----------



## Cov Kid (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Curly One,

I am in the same situation as you as having DEIVF abroad. One of the ladies at my clinic recommended clinica.uk.com which is on the Edgware road near Little Venice.They charge £50 and you get the results back with a couple of hours. One word of warning I was phoned by the receptionist who told me that I'd got a positive but when I looked at the emailed copy they sent I could see that she'd read it wrong. Despite this I would still recommend the clinic just ask them not to tell you the results over the phone!

Best of luck with your test  

Cov Kid x


----------

